# flat bed



## kissfan113 (Nov 18, 2008)

I've been looking at getting a flat bed for my rig, it's a 2002 Dodge Ram 2500, anyone got a good brand they like, I want something tough and something that looks good too.


----------



## cantoo (Nov 19, 2008)

It ain't pretty and it in't done and likely never will be but it's mine. I still have plans to make some kind of sides for it but leaf season and winter came too fast. 
http://www.************/showthread.php?t=251016


----------



## epicklein22 (Nov 19, 2008)

I seen quite a few Hillsboro flatbeds around here. Look nice.


----------

